# Pentland Ferries order new ferry



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Andrew Banks has ordered a £14 millon ferry from Vietnam to replace the Pentalina.
http://www.4-traders.com/LLOYDS-BAN...CHES-SERVICE-DELIVERY-MASONS-MILEST-23983203/


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Luck to Andrew Banks a hardworking family.Runs a successful business with no government subsides.Not like the "other" ferry company


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

john fraser said:


> Good Luck to Andrew Banks a hardworking family.Runs a successful business with no government subsides.Not like the "other" ferry company


Although from an employee perspective the opposition is streets ahead.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

You can't deny there's a certain irony in seeing a Scot praising the building of the ship in Vietnam.


----------



## walvis (Sep 6, 2005)

The article says 85 ft? 
The new cat will be built by Strategic Marine, specializing in aluminium cats. They are currently building two identical 70m cats for the Harlingen-Terschelling route. They will be LNG powered.
---Peter.


----------

